# Hardwareversand - Zukunft und Garantiefrage



## Toshii (20. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Gaming PCs (~ 1250€ - inkl. OS) bei Hardwareversand. Ich weiß, dass die Insolvenzsache dort ja wohl relativ geregelt abläuft, da es aber nun in Richtung "Bestellung" geht, ist mir da noch eine Frage gekommen, bei der ihr mir evtl. weiterhelfen könntet:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantie aus bzw. an wen könnte man sich im Falle eines Garantieschadens noch wenden, wenn der "worst-case" eintreten würde und HWV wirklich aufgelöst würde?

An die Hersteller der einzelnen Komponenten ja wohl kaum - oder muss Atelco (HWV) für so etwas Rücklagen anlegen?

Kenne mich in solchen rechtlichen Fragen nicht so gut aus und dachte, vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der da genaueres dazu sagen kann...

Danke und Grüße,
Toshii


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2015)

Die "Garantie" hast du auch gegenüber dem Hersteller, aber die 24 Monate "Gewährleistung", die du gesetzlich hast, da kann es sein, dass du Pech hast, falls der Shop nicht durch die Insolvenz positiv rauskommt. Denn die "Garantie" vom Hersteller ist freiwillig, da geben manche Hersteller nur 6 Monate, andere 12, wieder andere sogar 36 oder mehr, z.B. EVGA ist bekannt dafür, bei Grafikkarten eine lange Garantie zu haben. Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass ein "netter" Hersteller in so einem speziellen Fall auch dann für sein Produkt geradesteht, wenn er eine rel. kurze Garantie hat und diese grad erst abgelaufen ist.

Falls was defekt sein sollte und eine Reklamation genau in den Zeitraum fällt, in dem der Shop zumachen muss, hast  du lediglich die Möglichkeit, Deine Ansprüche bei der Insolvenzmasse geltend zu machen. Da wird es dann aber so sein, dass du nur dann eine Chance hast, wenn zufällig das reklamierte Produkt schon bei denen ist und DANN der letzte Vorhang fällt. Wenn eh schon die Schließung einleitet ist, wird eine Reklamation vermutlich gar nicht mehr angenommen werden. Wer soll das dann auch noch prüfen, ob die Reklamation überhaupt berechtigt ist?

Grad letzteres ist rechtlich aber nicht verbindlich, das ist nur das, was mir so bekannt ist oder logisch erscheint. Aber wenn eine Firma wirklich Pleite geht, hat man eben normalerweise nur noch die Chance als einer von vielen Gläubigern wenigstens noch ein bisschen was von dem zu bekommen, was dann bei Auflösung der Firma noch in Geld umgesetzt werden kann. Bares ist ja eh nicht mehr da, wenn ein Handelsunternehmen pleite geht, da muss also das, was auf Lager ist, vom Verwalter verkauft werden, dazu dann noch Möbel, Arbeits-Computer, Fahrzeuge usw., und dann wird das Geld auf die verteilt, die eine berechtigte Forderung haben. Da kann es auch passieren, dass viele nur einen kleinen Teil bekommen, oder auch gar nix. 


Insgesamt würde ich mir aber nicht so viele Sorgen machen - vlt zur Sicherheit per Nachnahme bestellen, aber ansonsten...  wenn mal was kaputtgeht, dann meistens eher recht früh oder erst so spät, dass man eh keine Gewährleistung mehr hätte. Und wenn es nicht grad die Grafikkarte ist, wäre ein Defekt idR auch nichts teures, das könnte man also verschmerzen. zB Festplatte oder ein Lüfter oder was am Board. zB die CPU geht an sich so gut wie nie kaputt, wenn die bei Kauf o.k. ist.


----------



## Toshii (21. November 2015)

Mmmhhh - habe gerade mal noch Foren durchforstet, da gibt es jetzt schon einige Käufer, die großen Stress mit HWV haben (z.B. kommen kaum noch Antworten auf Emails oder es wird sehr vertröstet und es muss u.a. sogar sämtliches Porto komplett vom Käufer übernommen werden (auch bei Retour etc.)... Klingt nicht so vertrauenserweckend 

Habe mir jetzt mal meine Zusammenstellung bei Mindfactory zusammengestelt (über den Umweg über geizhals.de) - passt auch alles soweit, nur der Zusammenbau kommt mit 100€ schon happig. 

Ich traue mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht alleine an einen kompletten Zusammenbau (hab maximal mal den RAM und die GPU ein- und ausgebaut). 
Maaaannn, manchmal denke ich mir, nimm eine Konsole und gut ist... aber dann hätte ich auch echt gerne wieder einen "richtigen" PC.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Toshii schrieb:


> Mmmhhh - habe gerade mal noch Foren durchforstet, da gibt es jetzt schon einige Käufer, die großen Stress mit HWV haben (z.B. kommen kaum noch Antworten auf Emails oder es wird sehr vertröstet und es muss u.a. sogar sämtliches Porto komplett vom Käufer übernommen werden (auch bei Retour etc.)... Klingt nicht so vertrauenserweckend


 also, auch bei anderen Shops hast du ne Menge negative Meinungen, es ist halt auch so, dass von den zufriedenen Kunden nur rel. wenige ne Wertung abgeben, aber von denen, die unzufrieden waren, fast alle. Wenn du 1% unzufriedene Kunden hast, wirst du vermutlich 10% negative Meinungen haben. und hwv ist halt auch einer der größten Shops, da findest du logischer einfach "viel". Die hatten auch seit einer Weile Probleme, und sicher auch wegen die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten. Aber ich sag mal so: hier wurde schon oft der Shop für PCs genannt, und ich kann mich jetzt nur an einen Fall erinnern, wo der PC nicht gut gebaut ankam und es dann Probleme gab.

Wegen der Retoure: bei mir was das so, dass ich mir im Kundenaccount einen DHL-Paketschein anfordern konnte zum selber ausdrucken. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei den Leuten war, die sich da beschwerten, aber vlt haben die auf eigene Faust ein Paket verschickt und wollten dann nachträglich dafür Geld - das funktioniert das aber nicht, das ist bei vielen Shops dann so, dass das Probleme geben kann. Denn der Shop selber hat oft wg. Verträgen mit DHL die Möglichkeit, die Retoure sehr günstig durchzuführen und will, dass man deren Retoure-Schein nutzt.

Zu mindfactory zB wirst du auch sicher "viele" negative Meinungen finden. Notentechnisch zB bei Geizhals.at/de war hwv auch lange vor mindfactory und auch vor Amazon, und in den letzten Monaten ist die Note abgerutscht, aber auch "nur" auf 2,5 Händlerbewertungen für hardwareversand.de | Geizhals Deutschland  . Mindfactory 1,8 Händlerbewertungen für Mindfactory | Geizhals Deutschland . Soooo weit ist das nun auch nicht voneinander weg   und wenn du die Note der "erfahrenen" User nimmst, ist hwv auch weiterhin gut. Ist jetzt ne Mutmaßung, aber vlt. sind da halt auch in letzter Zeit wg. der Insolvenz viele Kunden "zu kritisch" und wollen "zu früh" schon unbedingt dies und jenes wissen und dann unzufrieden, wenn sie nicht sofort eine Antwort bekommen. Keine Ahnung...  oder sogar fake-Wertungen von Leuten, die von der Insolvenz einen Schaden davongetragen haben. 

Aber wenn du ein besseres Gefühl hast, dann bestell ruhig bei MF.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2015)

es gibt so viele shops, weshalb dann ausgerechnet bei einem bestellen, der sich in der insolvenz befindet? nur um (vielleicht) im ersten moment ein paar euro zu sparen? 

dieses risiko würde ich auf gar keinen fall eingehen.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt so viele shops, weshalb dann ausgerechnet bei einem bestellen, der sich in der insolvenz befindet? nur um (vielleicht) im ersten moment ein paar euro zu sparen?
> 
> dieses risiko würde ich auf gar keinen fall eingehen.



Ich schätze, weils am bequemsten ist einen bekannten Namen zu wählen.
Hab ich auch lange so gemacht.
Musst aber auch mal den Shop wechseln und bin mit dem "neuen" sehr zufrieden.
Ist zwar nur ein Einmannbetrieb und ein wenig chaotisch, dafür merkt man dem Typen an, dass er einfach ein Freak ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt so viele shops, weshalb dann ausgerechnet bei einem bestellen, der sich in der insolvenz befindet? nur um (vielleicht) im ersten moment ein paar euro zu sparen?
> 
> dieses risiko würde ich auf gar keinen fall eingehen.


 Bei vielen Zahlungsmethoden hast du keinerlei Risiko AUSSER für den eher unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass Dir ausgerechnet was kaputtgeht während der Shop erneut Probleme hat. unwahrscheinlich deswegen, weil du bei Hardware-Produkten idR ne RMA-Quote von unter 5% hast inkl. der Rückrufe wg. "Nichtgefallens" (4 Grakas bestellt und 3 zurück). Und es sind nicht nur ein paar Euro, sondern 80-90€ wg. des sehr günstigen Zusammenbaus.


----------



## Toshii (22. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, auch bei anderen Shops hast du ne Menge negative Meinungen, es ist halt auch so, dass von den zufriedenen Kunden nur rel. wenige ne Wertung abgeben, aber von denen, die unzufrieden waren, fast alle. Wenn du 1% unzufriedene Kunden hast, wirst du vermutlich 10% negative Meinungen haben. und hwv ist halt auch einer der größten Shops, da findest du logischer einfach "viel". Die hatten auch seit einer Weile Probleme, und sicher auch wegen die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten. Aber ich sag mal so: hier wurde schon oft der Shop für PCs genannt, und ich kann mich jetzt nur an einen Fall erinnern, wo der PC nicht gut gebaut ankam und es dann Probleme gab.
> 
> Wegen der Retoure: bei mir was das so, dass ich mir im Kundenaccount einen DHL-Paketschein anfordern konnte zum selber ausdrucken. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei den Leuten war, die sich da beschwerten, aber vlt haben die auf eigene Faust ein Paket verschickt und wollten dann nachträglich dafür Geld - das funktioniert das aber nicht, das ist bei vielen Shops dann so, dass das Probleme geben kann. Denn der Shop selber hat oft wg. Verträgen mit DHL die Möglichkeit, die Retoure sehr günstig durchzuführen und will, dass man deren Retoure-Schein nutzt.
> 
> ...





Herbboy, ich meinte nur Kommentare und Foren seit Einleitung und Bekanntgabe der Insolvenz, wie solche hier: Defekte Asus GTX 680 Garantie über hardwareversand ? Asus Support - Seite 2

Ich habe auch schon bei HWV bestellt vor ein paar Jahren und war damals (bis auf einen kleinen Zusammenbaufehler - Laufwerke nicht angeschlossen) auch sehr zufrieden und als ich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten bewusst einen neuen möglichen PC zusammengestellt habe, war ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass ich diesen bei HWV bestellen würde. Man ist halt auch ein Gewohnheitstier... 

Aber nach all den Sachen, die ich in den letzten Wochen lesen musste, habe ich mich "leider" dazu entschließen müssen, bei MF zu bestellen. Und ich werde nun höchstwahrscheinlich auch den Zusammenbau + Test für 100€ dazubuchen (habe gelesen, dass sogar ein gutes Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse von ihnen gemacht wird + alles auf Funktionalität geprüft wird). Bei den Handwerkerpreisen in Deutschland pro Stunde sind die 100€ wohl auch nicht zuuuu übertrieben (obwohl ich davon ausgehen, dass die Hardwareprofis dort einen PC in weitaus kürzerer Zeit zusammenschrauben...).

Aber da bleibt mir als Zusammenbau-Schisser wohl nicht anderes übrig. Nach 2 Minuten hätte ich bestimmt schon das Mainboard durch einen Kurzschluss verloren etc.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2015)

Toshii schrieb:


> Herbboy, ich meinte nur Kommentare und Foren seit Einleitung und Bekanntgabe der Insolvenz, wie solche hier: Defekte Asus GTX 680 Garantie über hardwareversand ? Asus Support - Seite 2


 da geht es aber zum einen einfach nur um einen Fall, wo es wegen der vielen Arbeit durch die Insolvenz zu Verzögerungen kommt, und zum anderen wohl um einen Fall, wo einer VOR der Insolvenz was bestellte. DIE Leute hatten/haben Pech, die müssen ihre Forderungen über den Insolvenzverwalter stellen, wenn sie was bezahlt und noch nicht bekommen haben oder etwas zurückgeschickt haben als die Insolvenz eingereicht wurde, weil der Insolvenzverwalter erstmal alles, was zu dem Zeitpunkt an Geld und Ware da ist, erst Mal "einfriert". 

 Was aber die Bestellungen nach ich glaub Ende Juli angeht: da hat der Insolvenzverwalter die Bestellungen und Geldmittel sichergestellt. Da kann Dir an sich nur was passieren, wenn du ausgerechnet dann, wenn der Laden erneut in Probleme kommt, Deine Ware dorthin zurückgesendet hast wegen einer Reklamation, oder wenn die komplett Pleite gehen und du danach was reklamieren musst. Aber zB bei Bestellung per Nachnahme kann es schon mal nicht passieren, dass du da Geld hinschickst und keine Ware bekommst.

Mit MF gehst du natürlich auf Nummer Sicher, wobei es beim Preiskampf auf dem Hardwaremarkt ebensogut auch MF treffen kann mit einer Insolvenz


----------

